# Help! Should I move barns?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!!


From my perspective, why should you stay?
Your trainer is _not_ interested in the discipline you chose to ride and want to compete in.
You pay exorbitant board for a barn falling apart and with no amenities.
To ride you must pay another large fee and walk 15 minutes either direction to reach it..
Your trainer doesn't go to shows of what you want to show at...
You're stagnating where you are..

_I'm not seeing any reason to stay..._
If your trainer does not meet your needs, then you must move on.
If the barn not meet your needs, then you must move on.
Can't see the trainer being upset or offended that you need to move barns and instruction when what she offers is not what you wish to do, what she is instructing in nor has facilities in which your horse can ride and practice in.
There should be no hard-feelings....not that I can see.
You have outgrown what she is willing to offer and the direction you want to pursue is not what she teaches.
Appreciate all she has given you, but time to go is at hand....
Go look far and carefully for what you think you want before outing yourself first.
Find a barn and take some lessons under their instructors a few times first, get in and watch the atmosphere because "show" barns, competition barns is a very different place than what you have experienced and none are the same in atmosphere, cliques of riders/boarders, actual costs to be a boarder/student and requirements of when you show...make very sure where you head to fits your plan and your expense account cause it does get pricey real fast.
Good instruction and boarding barns easily cost what you pay now for board, add in the "show" caliber and it just went up substantially for the student wanting that.
Look around, take notes and compare and remember it is also about the care of the animals and what is dictated by the barn in farrier, vet, chiro, lessons, clinics, required grooming, tack, clothing...oh the list is extensive when you go to what you dream of...
Good luck, but no...staying at this barn is not in your best interest. It gave you a launching pad, now you need to find the wings to soar with that basic education acquired.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

Your horse might be happier at a bigger, more rural facility around other horses. More horses, more owners/riders who might like to do what you do.

Sounds like you've already decided, just need a little push.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would go. It sounds like there is nothing to stay for except that your horse is happy there. He can be happy somewhere else too and probably would be. I don't think that there should be any hard feelings on the B/O's part. Your discontent for the most part is not anything that she can help. Also, if I were paying 1,000. a month, I wouldn't expect to fix anything. 


Start talking to her about what you are wanting to do as far as disciplines go. That way she won't be surprised when you decide to go. Who knows, you may be back, but at least you will have given it a shot to get and do what you want.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You may be able to find a better barn, but for a better price too! Don't sell yourself short! That's a lot of money, & what if you find a better barn that has more facilities (an arena, for instance)? Go for it! Look around, you have nothing to lose.

As for your trainer, I think they would understand. Just tell them, I have decided to explore other disciplines etc. Don't feel bad - it's totally OK! Sometimes you outgrow trainers, or you go separate ways. I've had to do it quite a few times, and each time they understood. If they don't, well...oh well, ya know? You have to do what makes you happy. It sounds like you have goals & you want to explore your riding, which is great!

You need to move and thrive, I wouldn't stay there, and even if it's in the city, that's still a lot of $ for a boarding barn that doesn't really have a lot of riding space & the fact that YOU have to fix things...nope, definitely get out of there. 

Good luck!!  Keep us posted!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm a person who doesn't really like change, and I tend to stick with what I have because I don't like the idea of all of the potential unknown problems with trying something different. But in this case, I do think you should seriously consider leaving.

Why not start learning about what other barns are in your area? Make a spreadsheet with price, amenities, etc. Then call and talk to them, or visit where appropriate. From what you are saying, you will most likely find something that suits you better.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

For $1000, the BO should be fixing anything that breaks and also maybe serving me breakfast in bed!!! I’m extremely lucky in that I’ve never had to board, but I have friends who board and wow, that price just seems really high! I agree with the others who state that if the trainer isn’t on board with the discipline you wish to compete in, need to move to a barn and trainer who can guide you in that endeavor. I’m no trainer so just my two cents [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emeraldsprings (Mar 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! I think Horselovinguy has suggested a good idea, why not try some lessons at a couple of barns and have a bit of a snoop around, get the feeling of the place and the people before you move? Even if you decide not to move you might meet a few people who are interested in hunter jumpers that you could meet up with at shows or take lessons with?


----------



## sarahmjumper (Aug 4, 2020)

Thank you everyone!! I totally agree. I’ve pretty much made up my mind and hearing everyone have the same opinions as me was super reassuring and the push that I needed. Going to start touring some other barns soon 🙂


----------

